# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Sa jane te sjellshem femijet ndaj prinderve te tyre ?

## zogu dukagjinas

Te nderuar forumiste te ketij forumi, miqt e mij, e hapa kete teme qe te diskutojme mbi sjelljen qe femijet kane ndaj prinderve te tyre, qe nga momenti kur lind, a keni hetuar se me shume foshnja e posalindur e don nenen se babain, a keni hetuar se kur therret "nene" i ndritin syte, a keni hetuar sekur femijet mbushin moshen 11 deri 15 vjeqare sa ftohte sillen ndaj prinderve te tyre, a keni vene re se femija nuk ka shume deshire te rrije, te bisedoje mbi tema te ndryshme me prinderit e vet, por me shume preferon te dal dikund larg dhe te kredhet ne mendime, qka e mundon aq shume, qka ia humb mendjen ndaj prinderve dhe familjes se tij, keto dhe shume pyetje te tjera qe iu mund ti sillni ne kete teme mund te ndihmojne ne pergjigjen e mistereve femijerore !

Me repsekt te thelle per ju, Zogu Dukagjinas !

----------


## zogu kosovar

Femijet shqiptare e kane zakon qe te mos ken sjellje te mira ndaj prinderve te tyre sidomos ne moshen e adoleshences dhe asaj pas adoleshente .

----------


## ARKIA

Jane te sjellshem, sepse jane rritur me vlerat familjare orthodokse tradicionale shqiptare, bile nga sjellja e mire dhe e ralle(nenkuptoj ne zhdukje e siper) shume here i quajne qullace apo cuna/cupa mamaje, moshataret e tyre. Fola per pervojen time dhe ju jap te drejten e plote te mesoni.
Gezuar!

----------


## katjushka

*C'te mbjellesh do te korresh*
nese edukata qe u ke dhene femijve eshte ajo e duhura atehere edhe sjellja e tyre do te jete ajo e duhura

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Femija trashegon gjakun e te atit dhe te emes !

----------


## bombona

> *C'te mbjellesh do te korresh*
> nese edukata qe u ke dhene femijve eshte ajo e duhura atehere edhe sjellja e tyre do te jete ajo e duhura


bashkohem totalisht me ty....

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Mos thuani se pse femija bene kesi budallaleqesh , por thuani UH QFAR PRINDI PASKA !

----------


## fara

Nje e aferme e ime ka kunate nje Zvicerane. Ajo i thote se ,asaj nena i ka fol qe ne bark  fjale si ;me fal , flm , naten e mire,  apo ndonje ngjarje. Edhe ajo njejt bene me femiun e vete.Prandaj eshte zvicra aty ku eshte. Femiu do perkujdesje pandare. Nje femi i tille sigurisht do jete i mire.
Edhe pse ne kete jete ,eshte cdo gje relative.   E mbaj mend nje film ,ku nje prind mundohej rreth femiut e ai  prape ishte problematik .Prindi i revoltuar tha; - me jepni nje femi te mire ,te shihni cfare prindi jam une.
Edukate ne maksimum per femi dhe rezultati do te shihet. Perveq rasteve ekstreme qe per fat jane pak.

----------


## 2High

*Cdo femij i do prinderit mirpo kur fillon mosha e  adoleshences ata(prinderit) fillojne te ju vendojne femijeve kufizime per te miren  e tyre mirpo ne kete fakt nuk e dime sepse psh kur ti do te shkosh ne party dhe babi thot ska te shkosh deshprohesh nervozohesh Keto jan me shume arsyet se pse ka mosmarveshje mes prinderve dhe femijeve........*

----------


## Prudence

Gjithmone e me pak te sjellshem.....  :i ngrysur: 

S'kane thene kot : *"i terbojne te mirat"*

----------


## ILMGAP

_Realisht nuk janë të sjellshëm aspak. dhe kjo ndodh për shumë faktor, ja disa po i cek prej tyre :_

_1.)_ _Shoqëria_

_2.)_ Mësimi

*3.)* Prindërit

_Këto janë tri pikat të cilat unë mendoj se janë më problematiket, sepse ..._

_1._ *Shoqëria e cila zgjedhe vajza apo djali për të qëndruar, mund të zgjedh të qëndroi me shokë e shoqe që mësojnë, janë të dashur etj., por mund të zgjedh shoqërinë e atyre të cilët sillen keq, përdorin fjalë të pahijshme, veprojnë gabimisht etj. etj.*

_2._ *Fëmijët dhe mësimi i tyre, do të thotë a i përmbahen mësimeve të cilat i mësojnë ato mësime që i marrin nga Prindërit por edhe nga Shkolla. nëse do të ndodhte kjo atëherë gjendja do të ishte në rregull, por me sa duket këta fëmijë i mësojnë këto mësime por nuk i vëjnë në praktikë, pra sillen në kokën e tyre.*

_3._ *Prindërit dhe kujdesi i tyre ndaj fëmijëve, realisht ndodh shpesh herë që prindërit të mos u kushtojnë rëndësinë e duhur fëmijëve, dhe kështu fillojnë devijimet e para, dhe normalisht justifikimet e fëmijëve do të jenë më të qarta, ndodh shpesh që prindërit (kinse) të zënë me punë i lënë fëmijët jashtë orarit të tyre ditor, por ka dhe në raste të tjera ku prindërit janë komplet jasht kornizave të realitetit dhe varen nga fëmijët e tyre, dhe kjo gjë e vështirson shumë jetën e fëmijës.*

_Ju Faleminderit._


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Ne kohen e adoleshences te femijeve, prinderit e tyre duhet te sillen sa me ftohte ndaj tyre, ti lejojne ta kalojne sa me shume kohen e lire, por edhe tiu tregojne rrugen drejt se mires !

----------


## ardyyy

Mendoj se ka shume femij qe jane te sjellshem ndaj prinderve dhe te gjithe te tjereve por ka edhe te tjer qe nuk jan te sjellshem fare,Une jam nje nder ata te sjellshmit me sa mendoj por ne fazen e pubertetit mendoj qe te gjithe do te rebelohen ne nje fare menyre andaj duhet treguar pak me shume kujdes ndaj ketyre sipas mendimit tim.

----------

